# Lower Right Pain = Anxiety & Paranoia = Lower Right Pain (Please help me) :(



## SJ1985

Here's something I said in another message:


> quote:As I've said before, I have all the symptoms of IBS, I had them for a month and a half or so earlier in the year, then they went off, but they came back again recently, and will be going to see a doctor again in a week's time if they don't go off by then.My main problem is that more often than anywhere else, the pain seems to favour the lower-right abdomen and/or bellybutton (though it's certainly not the only place I ever feel it). This always frightens me, because that's where the appendix is. I'm probably being irrational, because appendicitis doesn't cause bloating, or the toilet troubles, plus my symptoms always come on all at once, the pain, the toilet troubles, the bloating, and all go at the same time too, which wouldn't happen if it was something serious like this.Yet somehow, no matter how many times I eliminate the posibility (I have every symptom of IBS, and only ONE vague symptom which could apply to the appendix, but is also a symptom of IBS), and tell myself I'm being irrational, I still get a little afraid.Earlier in the year my doctor even poked around my stomach and said "Nah it's not your appendix".I know that stress heightens the symptoms, and I think my fear/paranoia here causes stress.Sometimes I think that the pain being in the lower right could even be all in my head (though it feels pretty physical).Obviously, I'm going to go back to the doctor to be checked and things, see if this is IBS, and what to do about it, check it definitely isn't anything more serious, but I can't get an appointment for at least a week for various reasons, and I am all alone this week, no company; I need to be able to spend this week not being paranoid.Do any of you have such problems? Any of you worry about these things?I feel that I will be able to live with these symptoms just fine if I can stop being paranoid. Any advice on calming yourself down, helping yourself be rational, etc would be greatly appreciated.


It seems now that almost every morning, when the pain and toilet difficultues are usually the strongest, I find myself preparing to be taken to hospital and trying to work out how to get there since I have nobody else around at the moment (my family are away until next Thursday) and I don't drive. The pain is never extremely intense, but I get so anxious and paranoid and the anxiety seems to magnify it, which in turn magnifies the anxiety, et cetera.It's so hard to focus and do something. So difficult to just enjoy myself and keep myself busy whilst I wait for my family to return. I find it hard even to eat.Does anybody else's pain seem to favour the lower right?Could somebody please help me?


----------



## 20680

It took a long time for me to accept that the anxiety/IBS symptoms were not something more serious. I have only really accepted it after a load of tests, but even then the anxiety is still there and this is what I need to work on.I ended up going to the doctor in a panic many times because I thought I was dying. It is very frightening. I had become sensitised to every twinge in my body.I have recently reluctantly started on an antidepressant and although it has helped the IBS symptoms, they are still there along with the anxiety, only this is not quite as bad.I have had pain in the lower right side and probably everywhere else as well.You will find this board very helpful and you will also need your doctors help.


----------



## SJ1985

What tests did you have done?I've already had a blood test and a urine test, both were fine...


----------



## 20680

I had 2 blood tests, a urine test an ultrasound scan and a CT scan, so I know that nothing life threatening is going on. However, although this knowledge helps, it does not eliminate the anxiety, or the IBS symptoms although both have improved a bit with the ADs.I have been anxious for as long as I can remember and did have previous milder IBS symptoms, these were much worse 2 years ago following a course of antibiotics. This year I also had a course of antibiotics following a chest infection, and this kicked off the symptoms again. My anxiety has also been made much worse this year by major stress in my life.


----------



## SJ1985

I feel for you







I had the urine test and blood test done, both of those turned out fine, and a physical exam also (prodding, jabbing, jumping, moving legs around in certain ways, "does this hurt?"), that's almost all of the tests for appendicitis and other urgent situations like it, not including x-rays and such. He would have sent me to hospital after prodding me if it was, I'm sure of it... So I don't know why I worry.And yet I still do worry.


----------



## 19754

Hey SJ1985,My IBS pain seems to mainly be on my right side. I've had so many tests done to figure out what's causing the pain. I can certainly relate to you feeling like it's just gotta be something else. I thought it was my gall bladder because the pain came after I had eaten fatty foods. It wasn't until I had a colonoscopy that it was determined my pain was from muscle spasms.My doctor has told me it's quite common for IBS sufferers to feel pain in the same place. I'm not exactly sure why. Something that does help is Therma Care Pads. I have a doctor's appointment this week to help relieve the pain on my side. I'll let you know what I find out. Hang in there - you're not alone.


----------



## 19754

SJ1985,I wanted to also mention what helps me when I'm lost in worry. I do deep breathing exercises.I go outside and meditate.I journal.If I can, I exersise. I distract myself with things I enjoy.I tell myself, this too shall pass.Hope that helps.


----------



## 13782

I was first diagnosed with IBS because of a pain in my lower right abdomen. 4 years ago I had what felt like a stitch there but it didn't go away for about a month and I went to the doctor. I was also really worried about my appendix. I had several tests to rule out more serious things before the GP suggested IBS. I didn't know anything about it before but learning about the symptoms I realised I had quite a few of them - relatively mildly. I had just always assumed that everyone occasionally had these problems. Anyway, after cutting out wheat, tea and coffee from my diet, I'm generally ok and the pain in the abdomen returns only rarely. I think that because it first felt like a stitch, that's how I've explained the pain to myself. I've imagined it'll be the colon or intestinal muscle trying to work but, like other muscles, getting a stitch.I hope that reading about me and the others here who've had the same pain has helped you relax a little. S


----------



## 21021

Hello,Just wanted to say that I too get a sharp stabbing pain on my lower right side. I have suffered with IBS now for nearly 20years and have every test done I think. Recently I had an Endoscopy and a colonoscopy and nothing was found, yet I still get this pain on my lower right side. I think if it was your appendix you would be in no doubt about it and I've seen many who have had appendix problems. You would also be vomiting and have a temp I believe (could be wrong, not a dr) Anyway I have just learnt to live with the pain although it is no way to live. Hope I have been of a little help


----------



## 19222

hi,I too get pain lower in my right hand side - from reading books and looking things up it seems to me and i may well be totally wrong but your intestine is mainly on the right ?? i culd be completely wrong but its something to do with the food being digested!! Anyway i am also on anti depressants and suffer with anxiety and panick attacks and depression which does make matters worse along with the time of the month!! so if anyone wants to chat to me then get in touch jen_h24###hotmail.com xx


----------



## Kathleen M.

Small intestine is mostly middle of the belly. The end of the small intestine hooks up with the colon on the lower right. The colon comes up the side of the lower right then loops around the outside of the belly (up right, across top, down left) to the rectum.Digestion problems typically do not cause pain. Other problems with the intestine, functional or organic cause the pain. A few may effect how you digest or absorb your food.Are you losing weight even when you eat way more calories than you need? Are you anemic or suffering from brittle bones or any other nutritionally caused disease? If you are in pain but otherwise healthy and maintaining weight then you are digesting your food just fine.K.


----------



## 17232

I have been diagnosed with IBS just recently (5 months ago) I mainly have pain in my lower right side. The first severe attack I had I went to the hospital thinking that it was my appendix. I was positive it had ruptured the pain was so bad. I also have constipation and bloating. I have had every test imaginable including a CT scan, endoscope, gastroscope and a pH study and nothing structural or biochemical turned up. So I guess I just have no choice but accept the diagnosis. I suppose IBS symptoms will affect different people in different ways. Rest assured that right sided pain doesn't always indicate a problem with the appendix. Trust me you would know if it was. I hope that this will help others to feel a little less worried when they feel that next pang or twinge of pain.


----------



## SJ1985

Thank you all so much for your help! I really appreciate it.I had often just thought about the lower right not making any sense since that's the area with the least of the large intestine in it, especially when it's really low down, but after hearing that so many of you have the same problem it's a lot less worrying.In fact, the pain seems to calm when I stop worrying about it, I guess that's why the doctors say it's related to stress.Thanks also for reassuring me that it isn't my appendix. As the doctor said to me, "you would be dead by now", and as some of you have mentioned, I'd be in a lot more pain than this eh. It has been about 8 months now, on and off. It seems to go away for a couple of months, maybe popping up occasionally a tiny bit, then come back for a month or so, then start again.I didn't realise so many other people had the problem the same as me, I didn't know it was common to have it mostly in the lower right. That's why I was scared.


----------



## 23226

Well what a refief to read this thread of messages. I have had tummy probs all my life.First it was "nervous tummy" then in later years called IBS. About 10 years ago I had a sharp pain in my right side and my doc sent me of for a scan for Gall Bladder Liver Kidney etc.It all came back clear.Over subsequent years I have had this pain on and off and goes with bad bloating.I think of it more of a "niggle" but is worrying all the same.


----------



## 21828

Hi I too have some pain.. or rather a discomfort in my right lower side of my abdomen.. however its not a sharp pain but a dull aching pain that I will feel just every now and then, coincidentaly? when my mind drift to what I am feeling in my tummy.. is it just my mind? And I always have this bitter taste in my mouth, my whole stomach feels so tender. I am really sick and tired of feeling like this.. Even my husband is now having panic attacks because of me..


----------



## 13298

I know all about anxiety when IBS cramping starts for me its the pain and an intense fear that I am going to throw up. I think its a fear of being out of control. I think if i can find more purpose in my life it will help. Pryaer is a good tool for helping with the pain, deep breathing or meditation are good too. Try talking online in the chat groups, people will get you threw it. As far as appendix goes my dad just had his removed at 63. The symptoms will manifest and worsen to the level of surgery within 72hours. It will not last over weeks or months. I hope that helps at least a little. I am praying for you.


----------



## patience2

Lower right abdomen. Count me in. Have it right now.Went to student health several times. They kept telling me it was probably due to IBS (I had no fever, it didn't hurt to push on my abdomen). But I didn't belive them.I went to an outpatient health clinic on 3 differnt occassions. Did urine tests. Blood tests. Some cute doctor stuck is finger up my ***. Told me it was probably IBS. But I didn't believe them.Went to ER. More urine and blood tests. An ultrasound. Doctor said (and very loudly in front of everyone), "I think you have IBS".Finally starting to feel like I'm probably not dying. Its been a year since the first symptoms and I'm still here.Passage of time and hearing the same diagnosis over and over again helps. Forces me to realize that I have to take control of my life and stop being a medical test junkie. I don't want to actually get enjoyment out of having tests done just to hear them say "you're not dying".


----------



## SJ1985

It's so annoying, and upsetting. It's right where the appendix is. Okay sometimes I have the pain in other places, but it's there too often for comfort. Okay, it 100% definitely isn't Appendicitis, but then I think what if it's a "Grumbling Appendix". Apparently your white blood cell level is raised if you have that, and I did have some blood tests... And I had some physical tests...


----------



## SJ1985

Went to see the doctor yet again. This time he said he thinks it sounds very much like IBS (this is my GP, a far more experienced doctor than the other guy). He pressed down on my stomach in a certain place and said "If you had an appendix problem you wouldn't be letting me press down on here.". Then he gave me some tablets, finally! It's like a huge box called Mebeverine. It's been two days and I'm still having the pains, but I'm hoping that soon they will take effect. Booked for some more blood tests on Wednesday.No peace for the wicked eh.


----------



## SJ1985

Gosh, hard to believe I started this thread 2 and a half years ago, and I had been having trouble for 8 months before that. I guess that rules out any urgent conditions, huh?Can an appendix "grumble" on and off for over 3 years? Heh.I did another paranoid google search (I really shouldn't do those) for the low right pains since they've been plaguing me again this past week (having not had them in almost a year, mostly normal cramps everywhere else, I've gotten quite comfortable with my IBS) and came across this very thread I started myself, heh heh!I'm interested to know how everybody else who posted in here is getting on. Anybody want to get back to me?


----------



## Guest

Well a warm welcome back - actually I'm abit of an imposter since I don't think I ever posted on this thread here.What you like - paranoid google searches - hmm - well have I ever done those before - its horrendous what you can turn up right enough - I should be a walking zombie according to one website - from the anti-d medication I'm on - well my 3 kids will probably tell you I am!!!!Glad you are still going strong. I can't say thats an area I ever experience pain - I'm more of an upper left hand side quadrant girlie but I should imagine you can get pockets of discomfort just about anywhere and if you've had these for 3 years' now - I shouldn't reck its owt that'd kill you.Sue (Manchester, UK)


----------



## SJ1985

Thanks for your response, Sue! Much appreciated.I'm sure you're not a walking zombie









SueV said:


> Manchester


How did I guess that?







Thanks for your reply and I hope you're doing well!


----------



## Guest

Oh you are welcome duck - you've got to inject abit of black humour I'm thinking!!!!!!Nah - I'm a pretty jolly old stick - just 16 year old daughters - think you are the worst thing since Lord Voldemort don't they.Sue


----------



## pambergirl

I had right sided pain and like you I panic a lot.The pain does move around but when I get it I feel so shaky and sweatyJust taken a tranquiliser hoping to calm me downWhat do you do when you get the pain?I keep putting off going to the docs, - (I was diagnosed with IBS years ago but its flared up again)I keep poking my stomach and doing daft things to see if it hurts but it doesn't - just feels sore - cramp across the middle then bottom right then across the top etc.I keep trying to convince myself its not appendix - works for a while then a twinge will set me off againWould love to hear from you and share tipsxx


----------



## ibsqueen

Hi all -- I'm a new poster, but wanted to share my tips in hopes they help.When I'm in a flare and have that horrendous right-sided pain, one of the things that helps is heat. Either soaking in a hot tub or a really warm heating pad. Good luck.PS Don't put off going to the doctor if your gut is telling you to go (no pun intented







), especially if you haven't been for a long time. Get yourself a good GI.


----------



## ArtLady1

Hello,I read your post and share with you similar symptoms. Anxiety disorder is a big one. But When I am anxious , I get bowel spasms and pain on my right lower side near the appendix. Also bloating, mucus in the stools and irregular BM's. Over the past twenty years have had numerable colonoscopies and they are all negative. I wished I had an answer for you...it is driving me nuts. Bentyl is the best drug for me as well as Xanax and Prozac. I am getting over the guilt of taking these drugs since they seem to help out when the pain and spasms start. I find if I am not taking care of myself, that is when it flairs up. If I'm not getting enough sleep, worried about something, over-working, and not exercising , IBS comes back to haunt me. Does this sound similar to your situation? Does anything help you? It would be good to share notes. Best ,Art Lady1


----------



## Guest

Artlady - I'm interested you say "I'm getting over the guilt of taking these drugs" - guilty - why? Guilt for taking anti-depressants - oh come on now. I've been on anti-depressant medication for over 3 years now and I see it in just the same way as a diabetic needs insulin - you are only redressing a chemical imbalance in the brain and if its helping - where's the guilt in that. I take a very pragmatic stance - I HAVE to be well to take care of my children, be a decent wife, be a decent human being, function as a wage-earner and for my own sanity.I totally take your point about lack of sleep being no good for anything - either physical or mental wellbeing. You've answered your own question really haven't you - if you are low on sleep, overworking and therefore high on stress and probably grabbing at unsuitable meals - its not surprising your IBS is flaring up is it. Take whatever help you can, whether that be anti-d medication - if that's needed and perhaps a good old look at overhauling your lifestyle and diet (she says - ha ha - cos I'm the worst at that, promise).Good luckSue


----------



## ibsqueen

Artlady I understand your guilt. I have been on cymbalta for about 6 months and still feel guilty. I feel better and know it's what is necessary but taking drugs has always been an issue for me. Obviously I understand that I shouldn't feel guilt if the quality of my life has improved but the fact is I do. I'm glad you're getting over it and hopefully I will soon.


----------



## Guest

Yes but these aren't recreational drugs are they - they are just a necessary part of you feeling well and until we see mental illness and the treatment thereof in the same way as any other illness there is still going to be prejudice and mistrust around the whole issue.Sue


----------

